# Can get points need to book trip



## sjgiss (Jan 20, 2018)

I have been trying for the last week and a half to find out on Amtrak website how many point needed for a trip and continually get error unable to book with points continue using a credit card. What gives?


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 20, 2018)

I am confused by your statement. Are you trying to determine how many points you need, or are you trying to book a trip using points?




If trying to book and the website is giving you problems,why not just call AGR to book the trip?


----------



## Eric S (Jan 21, 2018)

I've noticed a problem recently with trying to use the website to book a trip using points if the trip involves Midwest corridor trains. As an example, if I search for CHI-NYP (a trip that would take place on LD and possibly NEC trains), there is no problem, the point total is displayed. But if I search MKE-NYP (a trip that would involve a Midwest corridor train [Hiawatha] as well as LD and potentially NEC trains), I get the error message OP mentioned.

I was just doing some very preliminary planning so I didn't call AGR or follow up with Amtrak/AGR about what the problem may be. I assumed it would be a short-term/temporary glitch that would disappear by the time it mattered to any more serious planning I would do. Guess it hasn't gone away.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jan 21, 2018)

Eric S said:


> I've noticed a problem recently with trying to use the website to book a trip using points if the trip involves Midwest corridor trains. As an example, if I search for CHI-NYP (a trip that would take place on LD and possibly NEC trains), there is no problem, the point total is displayed. But if I search MKE-NYP (a trip that would involve a Midwest corridor train [Hiawatha] as well as LD and potentially NEC trains), I get the error message OP mentioned.
> 
> I was just doing some very preliminary planning so I didn't call AGR or follow up with Amtrak/AGR about what the problem may be. *I assumed it would be a short-term/temporary glitch that would disappear *by the time it mattered to any more serious planning I would do. Guess it hasn't gone away.


Gltches don't disappear if the programmers don't know they exist. Contact Amtrak (via their FB page or Twitter are good ways) and let them know of the glitch.


----------



## Eric S (Jan 21, 2018)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Eric S said:
> 
> 
> > I've noticed a problem recently with trying to use the website to book a trip using points if the trip involves Midwest corridor trains. As an example, if I search for CHI-NYP (a trip that would take place on LD and possibly NEC trains), there is no problem, the point total is displayed. But if I search MKE-NYP (a trip that would involve a Midwest corridor train [Hiawatha] as well as LD and potentially NEC trains), I get the error message OP mentioned.
> ...


Already done. Did so after reading here that it was an ongoing problem.


----------



## sjgiss (Jan 21, 2018)

the_traveler

I'm trying to see how many points I need for a trip.


----------



## Rail Freak (Jan 21, 2018)

Working for me!


----------



## Eric S (Jan 21, 2018)

sjgiss said:


> the_traveler
> 
> I'm trying to see how many points I need for a trip.


Give it another try. It's working for me now.


----------



## SarahZ (Jan 21, 2018)

It's working for the Michigan Services routes. I submitted feedback a couple days ago. I wonder if it had something to do with the schedule change? Maybe one code borked another.

Anyway, you should be able to book your trip online now.


----------



## dlagrua (Jan 21, 2018)

sjgiss said:


> the_traveler
> 
> I'm trying to see how many points I need for a trip.


AGR points are valued at 2.9 cents each. Find the fare in dollars and do the math. ex: $1000 in Amtrak travel costs 29,000 points. The only exception to the rule is the Acela train for which AGR points are only worth 2.6 cents.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jan 21, 2018)

dlagrua said:


> sjgiss said:
> 
> 
> > the_traveler
> ...


Wrong. There are other exceptions, like former black out dates.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Jan 21, 2018)

dlagrua said:


> sjgiss said:
> 
> 
> > the_traveler
> ...


Your math is wrong. If 1 point was worth 2.9 cents, then a $1,000 ticket would cost approximately 34,500 points, not 29,000.


----------

